# infared heating vs. coil heating flash dryers



## Maximus Ink (Dec 6, 2008)

Is there a big difference in flash dryers that are infared heating elements and coil heating elements?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Great question i have interest in this also


----------



## raziemlutto (Feb 18, 2008)

coils give off irregular / uneven heat


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

ohh got it,, how many hours can you get off the lamps?


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> ohh got it,, how many hours can you get off the lamps?


Great question, i would love to know this as well.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey Nick good to see ya


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

nick have you done any vinyl cutting yet?


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> nick have you done any vinyl cutting yet?


Good to see ya too, As for vinyl cutting, is been only for t-shirts, no more decals or vehicle graphics it got real slow and no longer offer that. Im actually trying to do screen printing now, just trying to line up all my ducks.


----------



## Maximus Ink (Dec 6, 2008)

raziemlutto said:


> coils give off irregular / uneven heat


Have you ever had issues with your ink on your shirts? My brother's flash dryer is coil and he has been using it for three years with no issues so far. I am looking for one for myself and am not sure if it would matter to a garage type operation which one I get.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I use water based ink so i have been flashing with a heat gun or hair dryer,, lol
and then pressing, for cure


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Nick, I live in northern minnesota and i am doing some vinyl cutting, garment and want to do some decals,, for cars,, 
i am afraid if these are applied like most are, when they scrap the snow off there window, the decal will come off as well...
should i just put in instructions to wipe over the window in the area where decal is, and not use ice scraper?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

actually untill this thread i did not know there wasn infrared and coil.. flashers,,


----------



## Maximus Ink (Dec 6, 2008)

ambitious said:


> Good to see ya too, As for vinyl cutting, is been only for t-shirts, no more decals or vehicle graphics it got real slow and no longer offer that. Im actually trying to do screen printing now, just trying to line up all my ducks.


 
Would you choose screen printing over heat transfer?


----------



## Maximus Ink (Dec 6, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> Nick, I live in northern minnesota and i am doing some vinyl cutting, garment and want to do some decals,, for cars,,
> i am afraid if these are applied like most are, when they scrap the snow off there window, the decal will come off as well...
> should i just put in instructions to wipe over the window in the area where decal is, and not use ice scraper?


Call me a rookie, but can't the decal be done in reverse and placed inside the window?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Nope not choosing transfer over screen, i am doing it all, i do not want my clients to have to go anywhere else,, greedy,, yahhhhhhhhhhh


about the decal,, i really want to make them for inside,, clings too...
so they last,, but i might be selling to others as well outside my area,, and then they would want them on the outside,, i am sure,, 
i really want to go to wallmart and go touch eveyones windows to see where they are placing them,,,,lol


----------



## Maximus Ink (Dec 6, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> I use water based ink so i have been flashing with a heat gun or hair dryer,, lol
> and then pressing, for cure


I have two brothers- one does screen printing in Michigan, one does vinyl in Florida. The vinyl brother has started doing screen printing and has been using a heat gun. Lots of ink not drying. I don't think he has a heat press yet to use as the second step for curing. It's very time consuming for him with the gun...


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

tell him to try water based ink,, it dries fast,,

and the press works great for curing,,


----------



## Maximus Ink (Dec 6, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> I use water based ink so i have been flashing with a heat gun or hair dryer,, lol
> and then pressing, for cure


I have two brothers in this business. One brother in Michigan that does screen printing, one brother in Florida that does vinyl. The vinyl brother is using a heat gun and having lots of issues. It's very time consuming for him. I don't know how you do it.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I would like a flash tho, so i can throw rhinestones on top of the ink, before pressing,


----------



## Maximus Ink (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorry about posting the same thing twice. Internet went down in between and I didn't see it posted. I will let him know about looking into water-based ink and the heat press. Thanks.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Maximus Ink said:


> Would you choose screen printing over heat transfer?


I will let you know in about a week, still haven't screen printed anything yet, though i do have everything to get started, except for the flash dryer. But i did notice there is a lot more work to screen printing then i thought, with heat press vinyl all you do is load your vinyl roll to your cutter and click cut, you get your graphic load on your heat press, press and your done.

Screen printing 

degreasing screens, applying emulsion, burning your screens, curing, etc... and it goes on.


----------



## Maximus Ink (Dec 6, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> I would like a flash tho, so i can throw rhinestones on top of the ink, before pressing,


How do you get the stones to stick?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

The stones stick , they are hotfix stones,, and heat press, adheres them...


Nick,, you know you can cut vinyl and put on 110 mesh and not have to burn a screen, dont you,, and pass ink thu that..


----------



## Maximus Ink (Dec 6, 2008)

It's also very messy... ink all over, your own clothes ruined by ink, squeegies all over, big garbage cans full of paper towels. Buy them in bulk.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

unless you water based,, the only thing i cant do with water based,, 
is make screenprinted transfers,, i will have to use plastisol ink


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> Nick, I live in northern minnesota and i am doing some vinyl cutting, garment and want to do some decals,, for cars,,
> i am afraid if these are applied like most are, when they scrap the snow off there window, the decal will come off as well...
> should i just put in instructions to wipe over the window in the area where decal is, and not use ice scraper?


I sure think that it will be a good idea to let them know, not to scrape over the decal to wipe over it, they could scrape it off. Have you tried cutting in mirrored image and maybe placing them in through the inside of the car, sounds like a better idea, i did this for a couple customers that lived in big bear and looked real nice.


----------



## Maximus Ink (Dec 6, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> The stones stick , they are hotfix stones,, and heat press, adheres them...
> 
> 
> Nick,, you know you can cut vinyl and put on 110 mesh and not have to burn a screen, dont you,, and pass ink thu that..


I like the stone idea. I was thinking about that myself. How good is the registration if you use cut vinyl? How do you get the vinyl to stay in position? I know you were talking to Nick, but I am also interested because it might help me and my brother, too.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Nick, 
I really want to put them inside,, for our weather,, on line when i offer them i will say for inside or out,, and let them pick,,,


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Max,
The vinyl sticks to the screen like a charm for up to maybe 30-35 shirts,, you can even some times depending how hard you are on it,, wash it,,
the vinyl is real sticky so it sticks to the screen well.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> The stones stick , they are hotfix stones,, and heat press, adheres them...
> 
> 
> Nick,, you know you can cut vinyl and put on 110 mesh and not have to burn a screen, dont you,, and pass ink thu that..


You know, i heard about that, but was a bit skeptical about that process, so does it really work? i have 2 160 mesh screens that i might try out. Do i have to cover the whole screen with vinyl? and can it be regular vinyl not heat press vinyl? Also what kind of waterbased ink are you using?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Nick i have only used 110. It has to be sign vinyl
I have used speedball
and permaset.. water based dries quicker, so have everything set up and ready to roll.
wash out with water.
I have used, it with good detaill but if something was a hairline, i might not use it,, then use reg screen
I want a screen press,, lol
I am working off a long table,, but it works i just slide my shirt down and go to the next..
lol
The vinyl covers everything that is not to be printed the opposite from burning screens.


----------

